# X-Mas ? Safire or Camber



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

X-Mas For my wife. Safire(women specific) or Camber ? Does it matter ?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Vacuum cleaner. Definitely.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I would think this :

Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Works Epic Carbon 29 SRAM

would make any gal happy! Since she's your wife and all.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

MtbRN said:


> Well, I would think this :
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Works Epic Carbon 29 SRAM
> 
> would make any gal happy! Since she's your wife and all.


I just don't understand people who think a fancy bike says "love" more than an industrial strength rice cooker.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Also, between those two bikes you're looking at nearly a grand in price difference. Naturally the more expensive bike has shinier parts hanging off of it, so to me it'd really depend on whether you want to spend more because she already rides a lot, or whether you hoping that by spending more she'll become interested in riding. 

Then there's the issue of what kind of riding she prefers, not to mention the most important factor of fit -- no matter how awesome a bike is, it'll still feel like crap if it's not the right size.

So, that leaves you either going with the ever-romantic gift certificate route or consulting a magic 8-ball and just picking a bike (and making sure you can exchange it at the bike shop).


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me that people can ask a one sentence question like the OP and expect an intelligent answer. How about some details? What bike, if any, does she ride now? what type of riding does she like to do? has she test ridden either of these bikes and how do they fit her? what made you narrow it down to those 2 bikes?

I've recently ridden an older (2005?) Specy Epic and found I liked it much more than I expected. A friend demoed a Stumpy 29er and really liked it, so it is on my list for a demo when I get ready to buy my next bike. I've heard good things about the Camber, but don't know anyone personally who rides either of the OP's "bikes of interest".


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I think he should get her a rigid singlespeed, 'cuz that's what I'm riding now, and I love it! However, this summer I spent a lot of time on a 5.5" travel bike, so if he had asked earlier, that's what I would have recommended. Because us womenfolk, we're all the same, ya know....


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

She does not ride. She does ski and seems to be getting more into action sports as she ages. Bike is a request and I found a Camber Elite local and on sale $1600 silver/green


----------

